# Completed Program, But Now Increased Stress



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I just completed the audio program last night. I had had much success with it -- eliminating the majority of my symptoms. Recently, though, presumably due to increased stress, I have had a bit of a relapse in symptoms. I'm concerned now that having finished the program, and having all this new stress, that all my hard work during the program (well, time spent, not really hard to sit and listen to Mike's voice!) will be for nought. Should I start the program over again? Or should I just replay some of my favorite ones every other day or so? I don't want my brain forgetting all its learned due to all the increased stress I'm now under. Also, as an afterthought, could the fact that I'm ending the tapes be adding to my stress? Perhaps I'm fearing coping without them.BackFire44


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, I have posted on the main bb for you on your thread.Mike will sort it out for you and help you out. You are just having a set back, which is upsetting after doing so well, but no worries and you will get back on track, make sure to contact Mike.Let us know.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Backfire,I had this happen to me too, it is very natural for some people. Take a peek in your booklet on p. 11 and all this is explained to you.Also, remember too, that everyone has relapses, fears, stressors, outside of IBS, just a part of life.Below is what Mike says about shadow fears, or symptoms that seem to come back, he also talks about mind armies... hope this helps. Oh, and when my symptoms came back for a bit, I listened to my favorite sessions as desired and that helped as well.. You don't have to fear coping without listening to the sessions as you desire. When you are ready to stop, you will know it. However, if you want to do the whole entire program again for reinforcement - not necessary, but some people do for their own enjoyment - look at your booklet for guidelines on this... Take care, and don't worry, you will be fine. Hope you are feeling better soon.~ MarilynWhat Mike has to say taken from Compilation thread:----------------------------------Shadow Fears~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sometimes symptoms return and you think, oh no, the IBS is coming back, even worse than it was.....The fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Also, remember that everyone, those without IBS, have digestive upsets from time to time; so it isn't necessarily the IBS.----------------------Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learningï¿½s as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, whatï¿½s the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal...


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks, Marilyn. Its helpful to hear that others have gone through the same thing. I feel much better today, actually. I think all the encouragement I received on this board yesterday really helped. It helped me to remind myself of some very important things!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, how you doing?


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Continuing to feel better. I think I'm headinb back to where I was.Mike emailed me back -- its great that he is so attentive and cares so much about all of us. I think I was probably just letting stress overcome me. Then, upon feeling some of the old symptoms again, I feared that I was regressing and all my progress would be erased. After reading some of Mike's posts, getting his email, and hearing from others on this board, I got back to my senses and have been steadily improving ever since. Not completely back to where I was yet, but I'm on my way.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Backfire, that's great to hear, keep at it and you'll keep feeling better. Glad Mike helped you out and glad to hear your leting go of some of the fear and moving forward.


----------

